# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  !!..مــ×ح×ــرومة مــ×ـن الــضــ×ح×ــكة..!!

## الأمل البعيد

!!..مــ×ح×ــرومة مــ×ـن الــضــ×ح×ــكة..!!

ما عدت يا ناس أقدر اتحمل كل اللي يجيني
الدنيا تركت كل الناس وعطتني جبل همــوم
:
عطتنــي حمـــل أكبـر من عمـــري وسنينـي
صرت بينهم حايرة مثل طفل ما يعرف يعوم 
:
غرقت بهمي والكــــــــل تركــــني ما يبيني
هالدنيــــــــــــــا غرقتني بمــــــــاي مسموم
:
مشغول بالـــــي ما اعرف يسراي من يميني
شــــــــــــــــاب الشعر يا ناس من كثر الهموم
:
أبكــــــــــــي ليل ونهار ودمعي حـــار يكويني
ودموعي كلها دمــــوع شخص مظلــــــــــوم 
:
أدري مو كل هموم الدنيــــــــــــــا تعنينــــــي
والي يشوف مصايب غيره مصيبته تهـــــون 
:
ما اقدر اتنفس دنياي من كل صوب ترميني 
بهم أكبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر من ثانيه بطنون
:
دنيـــــــــا غدارة ومن كل صوب تبلينـــــــــي
ما اقدر القى بسمه وسط كـــــل هالغيـــــــوم
:
يا ناس بعدي صغيــــرة دنيتي ما تهنينــــــي
تقط علي من كل صوب همــــوم في همــــوم 
:
أبي بسمه وحده صادقة تنســــــــــــــــينــي
لو هم واحد من هموم كل هالكـــــــــــــــــون 
:
والله احسد الناس والكل الي حوالـــــــــيني
يضحكون ويفرحون من قلب وبكل جنـــــون 
:
محرومة من الضحكة والحزن آآآه معتليني 
وينج يا يمـه راسي تمسحينه بقلبج الحنون
:
ابي احد يقعد قبــــــــــــــالي وبين ايديني
يسمعني للآخر بدون ما اقول له ممـنون
:
طلبتج يا دنيا ارجوج لا ترديـنــــــــــــي
بس شخص يسمعني ومن ما كان يكون 

وسلامتكم ..
تحيااااااتي
الأمل البعيد

----------

